
Tail-call optimization proposal for WASM - chajath
https://github.com/WebAssembly/meetings/blob/master/2017/CG-07.md#tail-call
======
Slackwise
Didn't even realize TCO wasn't just an assumed featured, but wow, we need it.
Frankly surprised it's not been added to JavaScript yet either.

~~~
chajath
I agree TCO is an essential part of the Web ecosystem. What's interesting
there is an ensuing discussion with panels from MS where they argue
difficulties of having TCOs due to Windows calling conventions.

